# Best Cans For Under 40 bucks



## OneMoar (Nov 20, 2010)

I am looking to replace my beaten and abused SONY MDR-XD100 's 

I have looked at these ones so far 
KOSS R80 3.5mm/ 6.3mm Connector Circumaural Stereo...
Sennheiser - Professional DJ styled - Closed Dynam...
Pioneer SE-M390 3.5mm/ 6.3mm Connector Supra-aural...
SONY - Studio Monitor Series Headphones (MDR-XD200...
I do a lot of gaming while listening to music and its been awhile since I bought a pair of good cans any input would be nice but my budget is absolutely no moar then 40 USD inc shipping


----------



## AnomalouS (Nov 20, 2010)

check the black friday online deals... I am pretty sure there are gonna be some GREAT DEALS.


----------



## majestic12 (Nov 20, 2010)

For around $40, you should be able to get a set of JVC HA-RX700s.  For their price, they're outstanding cans.  Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## burtram (Nov 20, 2010)

I have these, and I love em, they are better than the Siberia Icemat headphones I had.

JVC HA-RX700 3.5mm/ 6.3mm Connector Circumaural Fu...

You can also get them from Amzon with free shipping.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## n-ster (Nov 20, 2010)

you should specify if you prefer closed or open cans, or if you are indifferent. The obvious choice if you are indifferent is the RX700s, possibly mod them as well though, actually MOD THEM FOR SURE


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 20, 2010)

i have minor issues with leakage with these sony XD100's  I would like someone that's closed/isolated but its not a requirement

grrr I have spent the last 72 hours mulling this over   
those jvcs to look nice tho ....


----------



## timta2 (Nov 20, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337, is there a better copy (link) of that somewhere?


----------



## esberelias (Nov 21, 2010)

OneMoar said:


> i have minor issues with leakage with these sony XD100's  I would like someone that's closed/isolated but its not a requirement
> 
> grrr I have spent the last 72 hours mulling this over
> those jvcs to look nice tho ....



The worst earphones leakage i've EVER heard are the Beats studio by dr dre.... Wow i can be across the room and can head those things loud and clear! but they are amazing haha


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 21, 2010)

majestic12 said:


> For around $40, you should be able to get a set of JVC HA-RX700s.  For their price, they're outstanding cans.  Definitely worth checking out.





burtram said:


> I have these, and I love em, they are better than the Siberia Icemat headphones I had.
> 
> JVC HA-RX700 3.5mm/ 6.3mm Connector Circumaural Fu...
> 
> You can also get them from Amzon with free shipping.



The HA-RX700's get my vote as well. Can't beat them for the price.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 21, 2010)

timta2 said:


> PVTCaboose1337, is there a better copy (link) of that somewhere?



Protip from Caboose:  Once you go open air, you don't go back.  






Get a used pair of Grados.  You will then decide to spend hundreds of dollars on audio equipment.  

Yes, too bad TPU resized it.  Silly TPU!


----------



## Kursah (Nov 21, 2010)

I've actually been thinking of trying an open heapdhone. I love my RX700's and D2000's, but I am thinking of picking up a set of SR60's to see if the Grado sound treats me well. I hear for my kinda music it will (rock, hard rock, metal, etc). 

Also, not to offensively hijack this thread, please post your thoughts in the Headphone/Headset thread (link in sig) to share with others your thoughts on different headphones. I need some more reviews to link in the OP, and that thread needs some more TPU member reviews!

Thanks for the larger image PVT, mind if I post that in the headphone/headset thread? That or you could do the honors and I can link it in the OP...either way.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 21, 2010)

Kursah said:


> I've actually been thinking of trying an open heapdhone. I love my RX700's and D2000's, but I am thinking of picking up a set of SR60's to see if the Grado sound treats me well. I hear for my kinda music it will (rock, hard rock, metal, etc).
> 
> Also, not to offensively hijack this thread, please post your thoughts in the Headphone/Headset thread (link in sig) to share with others your thoughts on different headphones. I need some more reviews to link in the OP, and that thread needs some more TPU member reviews!
> 
> Thanks for the larger image PVT, mind if I post that in the headphone/headset thread? That or you could do the honors and I can link it in the OP...either way.



To be honest, I have used both the D2000's and RX700's, however I never got to listen for long enough.  When I got my Senn 595's I thought they sounded meh, but after burn in, and using the EQ to fix I got them going great (and I was used to Grado's aggressiveness!).  Some of us headphone guys should do straight trades on headphones to see how different ones sound.  That might be fun!

You go ahead and post that pic in the headphone thread.

EDIT:  Kursah, when I am up in Montana we should exchange our headphones for a week or so.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 21, 2010)

meh I have onboard sound I doubt it would drive a 200+ dollor pair of cans ( not that I have 200+ dollors if i did I would  upgrade this pathetic pc >_> )


----------



## Kursah (Nov 21, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> To be honest, I have used both the D2000's and RX700's, however I never got to listen for long enough.  When I got my Senn 595's I thought they sounded meh, but after burn in, and using the EQ to fix I got them going great (and I was used to Grado's aggressiveness!).  Some of us headphone guys should do straight trades on headphones to see how different ones sound.  That might be fun!
> 
> You go ahead and post that pic in the headphone thread.
> 
> EDIT:  Kursah, when I am up in Montana we should exchange our headphones for a week or so.



The D2000's have a deep, deep bass along with some impact. The mids and hi's are clearer and crisper than the RX700's, the comfort level is also on a different level. The sound stage for gaming also seems a tad larger.

But the RX700's are about 2/3 D2000 imo. They hit harder, go almost as low and with some good EQ tuning can sound pretty damn good. With some modding can sound even better, and get even closer to competing with a headphone that costs waaay more.

But both being closed cans, don't leak much at lower volumes, the RX700's while at a higher impedance are easier to drive and go louder at lower volumes on my Auzen Forte. Honestly, if I ever do more modding to my RX700's for more comfy pads, line the cups with soundmat, etc and get the sound I want from them...I'd probably sell my D2000's. Stock vs. Stock, both burned in, as I said before I feel the RX700's are 2/3 of the D2000, along with being a little more forward and in your face, while the D2000's are more laid back.

I also have a pair of JVC HA-DX3's, which are a pleasure to listen to, but are harder to drive, can hit low bass, but cannot produce much impact, but the mids and hi's are a pleasure to listen to. These are also laid back, but are very comfy. Though one issue is the creaking rubber pivot points. But they work very well for gaming, and honestly I feel they are more accurate at sound placement than either the D2000 or RX700...but just aren't as fun to listen to.

I do use EQ on every headphone I listen to, mostly boosting the bass/lower frequencies to where I like them and where I feel the sound is for my likings without destroying the mids or hi's. I like low, impacting bass.

If I can find a decent open headphone to do what I want, I may sell the D2000's and go for it. I've been watching the Beyer DT990 and DT880 threads, reading about the Grado SR60/SR60i, SR80, 225's, etc. I don't really have a way to try 'phone's out...so I may just be up for a trade to see what a different headphone is all about.



Sorry for the long post...I got going and had to finish the thought...now I'm not about to delete it! Let me know if you're ever up in Montana PVT, we can line something up I'm sure.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 22, 2010)

Newegg doesn't carry RX700's anymoar
buy I did find what seems to be there little sister 
JVC HA-S700 3.5mm/ 6.3mm Connector Circumaural Lig...
the only difference  I see if that these have a 40mm driver the rx700's have a 50mm driver


----------



## OneMoar (May 14, 2011)

woot 
got me a pair of RX700's 
wow what a step up
Crispy good thump but not overpowering no distortion 
sweet


----------



## n-ster (May 14, 2011)

haha, and remember that the RX700 are in the bottom in the headphone foodchain


----------



## OneMoar (May 14, 2011)

n-ster said:


> haha, and remember that the RX700 are in the bottom in the headphone foodchain



maby but I don't have 1200 bucks to spend on headphones > lol http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Head-Direct/HE-6/


----------



## niko084 (May 14, 2011)

Can you stretch it $50? 
Some cheap eh350 cans on ebay...

Sennheiser EH-350s... I'll clarify


----------



## n-ster (May 14, 2011)

haha, Believe me, later on it is SOOOOOOOOOOO hard nnot to spend more than XX$ you set to lol.

Right now you spent like ~30$. Next youll spend 65~100$.... than youll buy some new sound card and amp etc etc xD. Try not to, its the 2nd hardest thing in the world (next to not upgrading your PC when new GPUs and CPUs come out XD)


----------



## OneMoar (May 14, 2011)

my audio funds are spent for the month my onboard sound has a bit of a issue driving these to full power 
but I might upgrade when i get the $ todo a new build


----------



## OneMoar (May 14, 2011)

i like closed cans


----------



## n-ster (May 14, 2011)

OneMoar said:


> i like closed cans



I use closed cans as well, but mostly because I dont like leaked noise, either in or out.


----------



## OneMoar (May 14, 2011)

now for the mods bwhahhahahahha


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 14, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I use closed cans as well, but mostly because I dont like leaked noise, either in or out.



Once you use open cans you can't go back to closed, trust me.  I do regret sometimes that they leak, but the sound leaking is worth it because of the superior sound quality, at least in my mind.  To each his own however.


----------



## niko084 (May 14, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Once you use open cans you can't go back to closed, trust me.  I do regret sometimes that they leak, but the sound leaking is worth it because of the superior sound quality, at least in my mind.  To each his own however.



 Totally agreed... The bass is deeper and smoother, more natural sounding, aww... 

I own a pair of HD280's as well for when I need or desire the closed ones, mainly when DJ'ing.
They can be had under $100 generally.... MSRP is like $199 and well worth that IMO.


----------



## OneMoar (May 14, 2011)

I use a mic i attach to the side of the can with velcrow so leakage can be very very bad


----------



## OneMoar (May 14, 2011)

might look into a set of light weight opens for bikeing


----------



## OneMoar (May 14, 2011)

lulz I just stuffed the pads up a bit omfg what a differences hits a bit harder but without any mudding


----------



## twicksisted (May 14, 2011)

EDIT: ooh "cans"... sorry


----------



## niko084 (May 14, 2011)

Just remember if you are in a moist area or get them wet to pop em back open so that fill dries and doesn't mold up and corrode everything.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 6, 2012)

RIP: today they died right side developed a buzz 
/salute ... lay your weary head-phones to rest .... don't you buzz no more ....

now ... what to replace em with .... suggestions ?>>>


----------



## Outback Bronze (Feb 6, 2012)

Plantronics Gamecom 777 USB

Dolby 7.1 Surround Gaming Ultimate Gaming Headset. 

I use these dude. They r $67 bucks here in aus. Check em out. There not bad.


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 6, 2012)

I will never EVER EVER buy anything that uses USB audio 
EVER!


----------



## Outback Bronze (Feb 6, 2012)

Why not bud? How much do u wanna make your ears bleed?


----------

